
CSS Utility Classes and “Separation of Concerns” - adamwathan
https://adamwathan.me/css-utility-classes-and-separation-of-concerns/
======
fideloper
I think every project I've worked on has turned into a heap of CSS, constantly
piling on itself.

I'll bet that's something you see on relatively small teams, until a business
or team grows enough to dedicate people to working on design/css (where the
quality/reusability of the CSS can be a forethought instead of an
afterthought).

